# 1975 Ford 3000 blowing hydraulic gasket



## metrod (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello all 

New to this site and hoping to find a little help'

Have a 1974 Ford 3000 diesel that keeps blowing the gasket in the hydraulic pump.
I have checked the pump pressure and it is good. If I disconnect the line out of the loader controls fluid pumps right through. removed cover and arms for 3 point hitch and fluid pumps out through the cast with no problems. Removed the return tube and filter to see if it was plugged- all seems good. So somewhere there has to be a blockage that is creating a pressure build up in the system. Thus the gasket is the week point so it blows. Replaced the fluid . Also arms of 3pt hitch will not raise. 
Any ideas anyone?

Thanks
Rod


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Since you haven't explained how said loader and valve are connected to the system, you may have a number of possibilities. Incorrect plumbing? Defective, improperly adjusted (or simply non existent) relief in loader valve? Perhaps some history of the problem would be in order. For instance has anything been changed or added recently? Have you had this tractor as currently configured for some time with no problems?


----------



## metrod (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Fedup.

The loader valve spool is connected to the outlet (pressure line) from the pump. It is a 2 spool control with no down pressure ( gravity dump into rear end) and the relief valve is set at about 2500 psi. There is flow through the control valve to the smaller metal line feeding the hydraulic control cover through the casting . It has been on this tractor for 20 plus years with no issues. 
I had a snowblower on the back (in raised position) and was moving snow with the bucket when the gasket blew.
I got a new gasket and replaced it and soon as I started the tractor it blew again. I think that somewhere there is a blockage causing a pressure build up at the pump.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

This seal failure is a common problem with Ford 3000's. This is a compression fitting with metal "grippers" to bite into the pipe body and hold position to maintain the seal. Poor design by Ford. It is not due to excessive pressure in your hydraulic system, it is due to failure of this fitting.

Search this forum for a post entitled "Ford 3000 hydraulic line problems". *Ultradog* responded to this post as follows:
______________________________________________________________________

"You must have a later 3000 as the early ones used a 3 bolt manifold there to secure both lines to the pump
Those rubber type hydraulic fittings weren't the best idea.
What happens is due to vibration the metal gripping part of that rubber nut eats away at the steel line so it' doesn't grab so well. Then it pushes the line out and leaks.
What I have done a couple of times is put a new nut on then use a drift/punch and drive it into the tube to expand it a bit. Then it will grip better and not slip out.
Do you still have all of the original clasps that hold the lines to the right side of the transmission?
Those are important to keep the lines from vibrating. There should be two of them - one in front and one under the step plate. Some get bent so they don't clamp well too. Straightem them so they clamp well.
I doubt you have an over pressure problem at the pump but you could put a cheap 4-5000 psi gauge on your system to check. Excellent pressure would be around 2500+ psi.
I have seen rubber hydraulic hose used in place of the steel line. You would need to bring your pump in to get the right fittings but that is an option. "


----------



## metrod (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Big T 

The problem is not with the rubber seal on the lines. It is the gasket under the cover by the pistons, springs and balls on the pump itself. I have attached a picture of it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Ok, this is a piston type pump. They switched from piston type pumps to gear type pumps in September 1969. Ford made the 3000 model from 1965 through 1974. After 9/69 the 3000 models should have had gear type hydraulic pumps.

Max pressure from your hydraulic pump should be 2500 psi. You can install a 3000 psi gauge on your pump to see if the pressure is exceeding 2500 psi. See item #20 on attached pump diagram. Square-headed pipe plug/test port. Get the necessary fittings and install the gauge into this test port. Normal operating pressure should be 2000 - 2500 psi.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check your selector valve. If they fail they generally cause power loss of the tractor, but it sounds as if in your case you are simply blowing the pump gasket from too much pressure.


----------



## David Hollinger (Jul 13, 2017)

Good morning!
I had a similar problem with my Ford 3400. When I put on several implements, I.E. front end loader and 3 point back hoe I blew the gaskets, valves in the backhoe and the line right out of the crappy fitting on the pump. I replaced the crappy pump fitting with a flare type hydraulic fitting and flared the line that went into the pump. No more problems with the line blowing out.
None of this fixed my problem however until I researched how to have multiple hydraulic implements on this tractor. These tractors need to use POWER BEYOND type of hookup in order to handle multiple implements attached in series. What happens is the hydraulic oil has no return to the sump when the control valves are not actuated, the pressure skyrockets and blows things apart. Power Beyond uses an extra line from each valve to provide a path for the oil when the valves are not actuated. I now have a hydraulic third link, a 3 point backhoe and a front end loader. All work fine since I plumbed them up correctly.
I have attached a couple of links which explains it better than I can.
https://crossmfg.com/parts/valves/ba-bc-series-valves/power-beyond-option
https://www.insidersecretstohydraulics.com/power-beyond.html
Good luck!
David


----------



## phil brazzell (Sep 12, 2020)

metrod said:


> Thanks for the reply Fedup.
> 
> The loader valve spool is connected to the outlet (pressure line) from the pump. It is a 2 spool control with no down pressure ( gravity dump into rear end) and the relief valve is set at about 2500 psi. There is flow through the control valve to the smaller metal line feeding the hydraulic control cover through the casting . It has been on this tractor for 20 plus years with no issues.
> I had a snowblower on the back (in raised position) and was moving snow with the bucket when the gasket blew.
> I got a new gasket and replaced it and soon as I started the tractor it blew again. I think that somewhere there is a blockage causing a pressure build up at the pump.


----------



## phil brazzell (Sep 12, 2020)

i have exactly the same problem with my 67 3000. what did you find wrong with yours?


----------



## RustyC (10 mo ago)

.Hey guys anyone out there have issues with pressure line blowing off the hyd pump i have changed relief valve andchecked everyvalve in system and the minute you use the remote for implement it blows line out of ideas even dealer cant help


----------

